# New VideoForge 4K SDI Video Test Pattern Generator



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*SpectraCal releases first portable 4K video test pattern generator* 

_VideoForge 4K offers huge pattern set for 4K display testing and calibration_

(Seattle, WA) – February 5, 2013 – As display manufacturers roll out new screens capable of 4K resolution, SpectraCal, Inc. released today a hand-held portable pattern generator for testing and calibrating the new 4K displays. 

Called the VideoForge 4K, the affordable new device draws on SpectraCal’s long experience with the original VideoForge, the first software-extensible digital pattern generator and currently the largest selling test pattern generator in the professional video market. 

The VideoForge 4K outputs all current 4K formats via Quad-Link SDI, and also supports lower-resolution patterns via Dual-Link SDI, Single-Link SDI, and HDMI. 

SpectraCal is also releasing a 2K SDI/HDMI model, the VideoForge SDI. 

The new VideoForge models employ 16 internal parameter-based software pattern renderers, supporting thousands of pattern variations.

“Video technology is changing rapidly,” says Jerry Palleschi, President of AVProAlliance. “The VideoForge family is the only solution that can change quickly enough to keep up.” 

The VideoForge 4K and VideoForge SDI can generate any one of the billion possible colors inside a display’s color space, making these devices better suited than any previous solution for precise display characterization generating a 3D Cube LookUpTable (LUT). 

“Any model VideoForge can generate any specified R,G,B triplet at any window size,” said Product Manager Tom Schulte.

Every pattern in the VideoForges can be delivered in 3D on compatible 3D display displays. The left-eye / right-eye gating function visually tests stereo imaging separation to allow technicians to fully evaluate 3D performance.

SpectraCal is the creator of CalMAN Professional, the leading video calibration software for professionals in home theater, commercial A/V, broadcast, video production and post-production, medical imaging, geospatial intelligence analysis, and industry. SpectraCal’s software is tightly integrated to take maximal advantage of the features in the new VideoForge models released today.

List price on the VideoForge 4K is $4995. The VideoForge SDI is $3995. SpectraCal is offering introductory launch specials on both models in February. 

Additional information is available from www.spectracal.com/videoforge-4k. 

________________________________________

*About SpectraCal, Inc.*

SpectraCal is the worldwide leader in image fidelity solutions. SpectraCal provides everything needed for calibrating video displays: award-winning software, the best available test pattern sources, and a comprehensive education program. SpectraCal provides most of the software used by video professionals in home theater, commercial A/V, broadcast, video production and post production, medical imaging, geospatial intelligence analysis, and industry. Please visit www.spectracal.com for more information.

Source: Press Release


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

mechman said:


> *SpectraCal releases first portable 4K video test pattern generator*
> 
> _VideoForge 4K offers huge pattern set for 4K display testing and calibration_
> 
> ...


I just bought this 3G-HD/SD SDI Pattern Generator from http://questtel.com/item.php?id=3 works flawless


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

Just wondering if some one can point me out 8k pattern generator ?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As far as I know those don't exist...


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

Could someone point me out where to get 4K SDI pattern generator, I found this site http://questtel.com/item.php?id=3 but they have only 3G-SDI pattern generator


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

I am looking for portable 4K-SDI pattern generator


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Contact this guy: Gregg Lowen

http://lionav.com/new/


Tell him I referred you!


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

Can't find this 4K SDI pattern generator on his web - could you send me a link to that product ?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Shoot him an email and ask him...probably not up on his site. He's a super friendly guy - one of the most knowledgeable in the business. If he doesn't have one, he'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

Thank you, Todd
I appropriate your help


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Let us know what you find!


----------

